# How to delete sam file??



## nitesh872004 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi, there is a file named sam at c:\windows\system32\config
Is there anyone who can tell me how i can delete it.
I've tried very much but failed...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 7, 2006)

Did u try Unlocker?

U can download from here:

List of Some Useful System Utilities!


----------



## nitesh872004 (Nov 7, 2006)

But I can't use administrator account of the pc. I can use only user account. Now can I delete that file with unlocker??


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 7, 2006)

nitesh872004 said:
			
		

> But I can't use administrator account of the pc. I can use only user account. Now can I delete that file with unlocker??


are u the owner of that pc ?
or a stalker ?
why keep password so protected that they are protected from yourself .

brother you just cant delete sam file while using windows

is your partition fat23 based ? yes there is a simple solution
boot from external sources i.e bootable floppies, cd's (i.e win98) and then delete the sam file

else if NTFS based try recovery console (u cant as u forgotten admin pass )
or download the file below burn it on cd(after unzipping it. its an iso, dont jus copy it to the cd but choose burn image option instead), boot from it and reset the admin password *download2.lsoft.net/boot-cd-iso.zip


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 8, 2006)

Aray atleast read the thread before replying .. 
SAM files are MD5 hashed files for storing passwords in Windows .. If you've got a Limited User account you cannot delete it (and nobody should help you in "cracking" it .. )
MD5 cannot be bruteforce cracked .. So dont try your luck .. you are out of it ..


----------

